# HTC Design Problem



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok guys my wife upgraded to a HTC Design, that was yesterday, screen saver is on and the phone works....usually.....I noticed it when she got home she was turning her phone back on I asked why she said it turns off after a phone call is ended, so I started looking it doesn't actually turn off the screen goes black and you can't do anything and pressing the button on top of the phone does nothing either, you gotta yank the battery to fix it. Anybody got an idea? I'm a Samsung Epic person for now myself


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Try a factory reset - if that doesn't fix it, I would try to get a replacement.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Factory Reset on a brand new phone? She shouldn't have to do that should she?
It stopped doing it today after she totally reset the phone dialer, I checked out the phone and did a factory reset anyway and now shes downloading her 20 or so apps again


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

No, she shouldn't have too - but it could have been a random app causing the issues. If the factory reset fixed it, that normally points to a software issue rather than hardware.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Coolfreak said:


> No, she shouldn't have too -


I was under the impression that a factory reset was exactly that. Deleting all downloaded apps'phone numbers, photos etc et al. Or have I misread it? :smile:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You're exactly right, Donald.

The point being is that you really shouldn't have too do a factory reset within a week of getting the phone.

Although, in my experience - people tend to go haywire downloading a million apps when they first receive their phone / tablet, which any one of those apps may not play nicely. A factory reset at least gets you to start fresh.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well shes got most of her original apps back and apparently the one that caused the problem is gone from the market too cause she had to find another app to replace it, but the phone is running fine now, its just to small for her now 
I think she just wants a evo 3d instead.

Me I'm stil dealing with my epic, which is sometimes an epic fail.


----------

